# ArtCam Deal but is it worth it - Creating reliefs from scratch



## bonesbr549

Ok, been doin my CNC for a while and currently use vcarvepro 8.5 but has limitations and Aspire has a huge $$ jump. I have been leaning on clipart from the vetric store but thats gettin old.

I got a blip in an email that artcam from autodesk was having a good deal. `$180 for a whole year of the Standard

All the videos I could find on youtube start with a clipart relief. Any u guys out there use Artcam and do reliefs from scratch with it..

Also what you give up with the standard version. Could not make out too many things in the comparrison PDF between standard and pro.

Any u artcamer's out there?


----------



## Ger21

They used to have a comparison chart that showed the difference between versions, but I can't find it now. The biggest difference is that the premium version has a much higher max resolution than the standard version.
I haven't used ArtCAM, but I think the Standard version is similar to Aspire. Each may have a few areas where they are better than the other, but they are pretty similar.

Look at the 3.1-3.8 videos here:
http://www.artcam.com/community/index.asp

Be aware the creating good relief models takes a lot of practice, and a lot of skill. There's no "Easy Button" that does it for you. Regardless of what software you use.


----------



## bonesbr549

> They used to have a comparison chart that showed the difference between versions, but I can t find it now. The biggest difference is that the premium version has a much higher max resolution than the standard version.
> I haven t used ArtCAM, but I think the Standard version is similar to Aspire. Each may have a few areas where they are better than the other, but they are pretty similar.
> 
> Look at the 3.1-3.8 videos here:
> http://www.artcam.com/community/index.asp
> 
> Be aware the creating good relief models takes a lot of practice, and a lot of skill. There s no "Easy Button" that does it for you. Regardless of what software you use.
> 
> - Ger21


h
Its similar to Aspire, but at 180, a lot cheaper. Rhinocam it really nice but you talkin $$$$$$$ serious money. I've been playin with the trial version all day, and its pretty good. And don't think any of it will be easy as nothing in this area has been so far…..


----------



## DogBeagle

> They used to have a comparison chart that showed the difference between versions, but I can t find it now.


Autodesk ArtCAM Standard is near equivalent to ArtCAM Insignia, or ArtCAM Express and all of its modules. The features in Autodesk ArtCAM Standard are listed here: http://www.artcam.com/downloads/pdf/artcam-feature-comparison-flyer.pdf. The features in ArtCAM Insignia 2015 R2 are listed here: http://web.archive.org/web/20160712181605/http://arrow.delcam.com/download/pdf/artcam/en/feature-comparison2015r2.pdf



> Its similar to Aspire, but at 180, a lot cheaper. Rhinocam it really nice but you talkin $$$$$$$ serious money. I ve been playin with the trial version all day, and its pretty good. And don t think any of it will be easy as nothing in this area has been so far…..


The discounted price of $180 for the 1-year subscription runs thru July 31st. Not guaranteed, but you might score some cashback from Topcashback if you buy the subscription through them too: https://www.topcashback.com/autodesk-store/


----------



## Ger21

Comparing RhinoCAM to ArtCAM (or Aspire) is very much an apples to oranges comparison, as both do very different things.
ArtCAM was never designed to do the things that RhinoCAM can do.
ANd to get RhinoCAM to do things that ArtCAM can do, you need to add the RhinoArt module to it.

Fusion 360 would be a better comparison to RhinoCAM, and Fusion 360 is free.


----------

